# RECIPE OF THE DAY: PANCAKES - HEALTHY OPTIONS



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

With 'Pancake Day' looming large it is time to take a look at pancakes! I don't know one person who does not like pancakes.

How do you like yours? Thick and stodgy, American, thin/normal or the superthin crepe......

However you like them you need recipes to make them, however being health conscious bodybuilders we have to look at alternatives to over processed white/bleached flour, fat content etc.....

So here are three recipes, healthy American (is there such a thing? :lol: ), regular and wheat free.

*Healthy American*

4 servings

150gr whole grain flour

1 teaspoon cinnamon

1 teaspoon baking soda

1 teaspoon salt

250ml skimmed milk

2 egg whites

1 teaspoon vanilla extract

1 tablespoon canola oil

20 gr flaxseed meal

Method

In a bowl, stir together flour, cinnamon, salt, flaxseed meal and baking soda.

In a separate large bowl, beat together egg whites, milk, vanilla and canola oil.

Stir dry ingredients into egg mixture and mix until smooth.

Lightly grease a griddle or frying pan with non-stick cooking spray over medium heat. Pour or scoop approximately ¼ of the batter for each pancake onto pan or griddle.

Brown on both sides!

Nutritional Information* (serving size = 1 pancake)

Calories 204

Protein 11g

Fat 6g

Saturated Fat .5 g

Sugar .5 g

*Buckwheat Pancakes Wheat and Gluten Free Pancakes.*

This pancake recipe is made with buckwheat the name is misleading as this flour is completely wheat and gluten free. Buckwheat is a member of the rhubarb family, it is a triangular black seed which is milled to make the flour. It is a traditional food in Russia and Northern China. OK Food history lesson over lets have a recipe!

*Ingredients*

1 large free range egg

250ml semi skimmed milk

125ml water

1 tbsp Greek yoghurt

Oil for frying (try rapeseed oil as it has half the saturated fat of olive oil)

Fresh fruit to serve

*Method*

*1.* Whisk the flour, egg and milk together until you have a smooth paste.

*2.* Whisk in the water and yoghurt to make a smooth batter. If you want to make lighter 'crepes' then add a little extra water at this point to make a thinner batter.

*3.* Heat a teaspoon of oil in a non-stick frying pan and swirl around to cover the base.

*4.* Add enough batter to cover the base of the pan, tilting to spread evenly and fry until golden underneath and then turn or flip gently and fry on the other side until golden and cooked through.

*5.* Top with your favourite fruit and drizzle over a natural syrup such as Agave Nectar.

Tip to add extra protein, mix up a flavoured blended protein such as CNP Propeptide to a paste and add as a topping.

*Regular but Healthy Pancakes*

*Serves 4 *

2 Eggs

225gr Wholewheat flour

500ml Skimmed Milk

1/2 tsp salt

*Method*

Add all ingredients to a blender and hit the ON button blend until all ingredients are well mixed.....

Heat a good non-stick pan and spray with 1kcal spray when the pan is slightly smoking add enough batter to cover the bottom of the pan....

Cook both sides and if you are a real cooking genius you should be able to flip the pancake without using a spatula :cool2: ..

While you are cookingyour batch to keep the pancakes warm wrap them in foil and vover with a teatowel.

To serve add traditional lemon and splenda or topping of your choice of course Icecream is always a favourite....BUT ONLY on cheat days :lol:  :lol:

Bon Apetit

Lou


----------

